# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أعينوني في كيفية لترتيب فهرس المصادر والمراجع

## محمد رمضاني

إخواني .... أنهيت للتو تبييض رسالتي للماجستير - بفضل الله تعالى - وأنا الان بصدد إعداد الفهارس، وفي الحقيقة أصابني الإعياء والعنت من ترتيب المصادر والمراجع ترتيبا ألفبائيا، ولقد أخبرني بعض الأفاضل أن هناك طريقة في برنامج الوورد لترتيبها بصورة سلسلة وسريعة
فهل منكم من يعرف هذه الطريقة بارك الله فيكم لينفع أخاه

----------


## بسام الحربي

تجدها أعلى الشاشة شكل به حرف az منتصف الشاشة تقريبا بالاعلى
قم بالضغط عليه ثم اختر الترتيب التصاعدي ثم النوع: نص
وذلك بعد تحديد أسماء الكتب قبلها.

----------


## محمد رمضاني

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، أفدتني والله - جزيت الجنة - لكني أريد أن استزيد: هل يمكنني التحكم في نوعية الترتيب، فأجعله ألفبائيا، أو أبجديا ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## بسام الحربي

لا أدري
بارك الله فيك
لكن الترتيب الموجود هو تصاعدي و تنازلي والاول المطلوب

----------


## أبو عيد الظفيري

حياك الله يا أخي محمد رمضاني ،،، لدي سي دي (برمجيات الوورد) د.سعود عبدالعزيز العقيل (مدير جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود فرع الإحساء) قام جزاه الله خير بعمل سي دي من ضمنه الفهارس تفهرس في دقائق أسماء شخصيات بلدن أبواب فقهية ولكنني بالشرح (ضعت معه ولم أستطع فهمه) فسأل عن السي دي .. فرصة لك قد تجده في موقع صيد الفوائد أو الدرر السنية ،،،


فرصة نزل البرنامج (ينزل مباشرة على الورد) ،، وخفيف وليس ثقيل ...

جزيت خيرا ، و أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد.

----------


## محمد رمضاني

بارك الله فيك أخي الظفيري، وفعلا قمت بتنزيل وتنصيب البرنامج لكنني تهت معه كما تهت تماما، ولم أخرج منه بشيء للأسف

----------

